# Share your Christmas tracks



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 24, 2017)

Let's collect all member compositions here
This is my:


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 24, 2017)

I just released a Christmas album of original arrangements of traditional Christmas songs. It's an album that I'm selling, so I don't want to link the demo tracks. I don't think that's allowed on this forum.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## windshore (Dec 24, 2017)

Not sure if you mean "original" pieces or traditional too... I'll throw this in anyway:

http://windshoremusic.com/holiday/01.Carol_of_the_Bells_Winds.mp3 (Carol of the Bells for Woodwind Quintet)


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 24, 2017)

I write original, but traditional too if they are made by you, why not)


----------



## Graham Keitch (Dec 24, 2017)

'O magnum mysterium' - as with all my choral works, first drafted with Voices of Prague from Virharmonics.

https://www.soundclick.com/html5/v3/player.cfm?type=single&songid=13242812&q=hi&newref=1

Happy Christmas


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 24, 2017)

This actually wasn't supposed to become a christmas track, it just... happened somehow as I was finishing it and I just went with it.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 24, 2017)

Still composing


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 24, 2017)

Arrival Of Holiday Cheer


----------



## Ben E (Dec 24, 2017)

Here's a Christmas cover I did when I first got Omnisphere.
http://beneshbach.com/resources/music/music/Sugarplum Synth.mp3

And then there's this...
http://beneshbach.com/resources/music/music/Dance%20of%20The%20Sugarplum%20Fairies.mp3


----------



## rlw (Dec 24, 2017)

Mike Marino said:


> Arrival Of Holiday Cheer


Very uplifting.


----------



## aaronventure (Dec 24, 2017)

Posted already but here it is again:


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## markleake (Dec 24, 2017)

I created a separate thread, but I guess I should put these here also. The first is "On Christmas Night" for flutes and harp. The second is a 'bonus' made using Sonokinetic's music box.


----------



## Kony (Dec 24, 2017)

Not mine, but wanted to share this seasonal track as it's just wonderful how @Blakus weaves various Christmas themes together - plus sublime orchestration too!


----------



## RRBE Sound (Dec 25, 2017)

A small Christmas tune I composed a couple year back:
<iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Saxer (Dec 26, 2017)

X-mas-Medley.mp3

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/x-mas-medley-mp3.10954/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 26, 2017)

I had done this Christmas track over 10 years ago, and was later used here in this trailer. Almost a shame to present it.

Edit: (On this forum it blocks it, but after you clicked on play, just click on "watch on youtube")


----------



## chillbot (Dec 26, 2017)

@Guy Bacos blocked for me in the US?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 26, 2017)

chillbot said:


> @Guy Bacos blocked for me in the US?



On this forum it blocks it, but after you clicked on play, just click on "watch on youtube"


----------



## chillbot (Dec 26, 2017)

Guy Bacos said:


> click on "watch on youtube"


Got it. Great track. Love the lush strings. Bizarro trailer. I'm putting that one on my please-lord-never-make-me-watch-this-movie list.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 26, 2017)

Short track from Dirty Jobs circa 2008?

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/xmas-mp3.10955/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 26, 2017)

chillbot said:


> I'm putting that one on my please-lord-never-make-me-watch-this-movie list.



lol

I never took the chance of watching it.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 26, 2017)

Guy Bacos said:


> lol
> 
> I never took the chance of watching it.


But your music sounds nice!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 26, 2017)

Guy - The music was great! The trailer, not so much.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 26, 2017)

Yeah, more like a high school play. Oh well, got paid at least.


----------



## TGV (Dec 26, 2017)

That movie should have been called "Everything that's wrong about Christmas, a satire on declining morals in society and religion".


----------



## calebfaith (Dec 26, 2017)

Nice tracks  Here's one I did awhile ago:


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 26, 2017)

rlw said:


> Very uplifting.


Thank you!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 26, 2017)

*calebfaith**, *very beautiful sound tone! CSS?


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 26, 2017)

Here's "Silent Night" using my own "personal instrument" as the solo not available for purchase yet. I think I might have used too much cc1 though...


----------



## calebfaith (Dec 26, 2017)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> *calebfaith**, *very beautiful sound tone! CSS?


Yes it is


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 27, 2017)

well its kind of Christmasy....i think..


----------



## LFO (Dec 27, 2017)

Ben E said:


> Here's a Christmas cover I did when I first got Omnisphere.
> http://beneshbach.com/resources/music/music/Sugarplum Synth.mp3
> 
> And then there's this...
> http://beneshbach.com/resources/music/music/Dance%20of%20The%20Sugarplum%20Fairies.mp3 (http://beneshbach.com/resources/music/music/Dance of The Sugarplum Fairies.mp3)


Loved the synth version! The second version sounds exactly like what I hear after eight or nine shots of tequila. :D


----------



## LFO (Dec 27, 2017)

Here's a version of Carol of the Bells I did with a 70s synth sound in mind. Aruturia Mini and Modular and Omnisphere were the primary VIs for the arrangement:


----------



## markd (Dec 27, 2017)

Jingle Bells - the Horror version

I'm currently scoring a (very bloody!!) Christmas horror movie and I used Jingle Bells for the opening credits and the theme of the movie. It's still a work-in-progress since I'm still scoring it, but here it is. The female vocals represent the main female character in the movie.


----------



## mhender54 (Dec 30, 2017)

Something I did a few years ago teaching a comp class about reharmonization. Apologize for smooth jazz format if it rubs you wrong.


----------



## Harry (Nov 25, 2021)

calebfaith said:


> Yes it is


Hei Caleb, 
This is so good! Is it just CSS?


----------



## Al Soloviev (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Ben E (Nov 25, 2021)

Here's a straightforward orchestral version of this song. My favorite part about making this was deciding the arrangement, getting to add little things here and there to give it some character.


----------



## Sonja (Nov 25, 2021)

Journey of the Angels

I play any saxophone/flute parts and vocals


----------



## Sonja (Nov 25, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Let's collect all member compositions here
> This is my:



Sounds great!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 28, 2021)

Here is my Christmas album from 2017. It features handbells on every track. Someone said that the music makes good background music when baking Christmas cookies. My new Holiday album was going to be release last month, but dealing with COVID issues at work and working almost 24/7 disrupted those plans. Looking forward to recording the album this summer and releasing it next year.

If you want to hear excerpts from the album and watch a five minute video of Christmas scenes from New York City (Holiday train show, Holiday store windows) that I made last year, just click here.

You can listen to it on the full album on major streaming platforms, as well as YouTube (see below).

Apple Music version

Spotify version

YouTube version


Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Henu (Nov 28, 2021)

I got two from 2018! Both were done in the same session- I'm especially proud of the second one which has some incredible lead vocals done with a single improvised take by my collaeague.

The first one has a weird volume fuck- up at 2:00 which I just noticed- definitely not intentional. >.<


----------



## Haakond (Nov 28, 2021)

Here is one I did last year for a local photographer


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 28, 2021)

O Holy Night is from a 2016 album and features Matt Newton on the vocal:





"Santa, Don't Sneeze!" is from a 2019 country EP and was produced with a western swing-influenced Bakersfield sound of the 1960s. Yours truly hacked out the vocals on this one.





During the month of December, "Christmas Shopping Fool" (from the same EP above) enjoys a burst of activity on Facebook, Instagram, and other social media. Christine Corless is the vocalist.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 8, 2022)

A little late to the party but I just found this cheesy Christmas Song I made for a company for "on hold" back in 2005 or 2006 🎅🎄😊

View attachment Sunny_Christmas_2005.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Mar 8, 2022)

Ohhh - well why not widen Christmastime - we need to remember the light these days.


----------



## NekujaK (Mar 8, 2022)

From about 20 years ago, a Christmas song by my wife/writing partner. Somehow, I only recently got around to making a video for it...


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 8, 2022)

Here is my piece from 2020. featuring the "Winter Voices" library from Pianobook. I was given a prototype of the library to try before the official release, which is when I've conceived the track.



P.S. I wholeheartedly agree that we need every source of light these days, regardless of the season.


----------

